# Black Friday 2016 - what can we expect?



## Karsten Vogt (Oct 10, 2016)

As a member who is fairly new to all these great sample based libraries I'm wondering if there are as many great deals for Black Friday / Cyber Monday as in the VST-instruments and -fx genre.

Is it even worth saving some money for Black Friday? Who participates? What can we most likely expect? Polish your crystal balls (pun intended, sorry) and let us know.


----------



## J-M (Oct 10, 2016)

What to expect? E&W probably has some good deals, Soundiron, Spitfire audio and NI as well and probably many more that I can't remember right now. Prepare your wallet or sell one of your kidneys, you'll do just fine with one. :D


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 10, 2016)

Spitfire might just have a great happiness-inducing sale of sales, so I would highly recommend getting notifications from that developer. They should know they'll clean up this year. And if you see Evolution Taiko, the uhe Zebra/Dark Zebra, or the East West Stormdrums on sale, scoop them all up unhesitatingly.


----------



## mac (Oct 10, 2016)

Personally, I'm hoping for Spitfire, Sonokinetic and NI to run something. You can probably expect almost everyone to have some kind of sale ranging from 'what's the point' to 'holy crap!'. Well, everyone bar OT.


----------



## Musicam (Oct 10, 2016)

When is Black Friday this year?


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Oct 10, 2016)

November 25th 2016.


----------



## Musicam (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks :_)


----------



## Vovique (Oct 10, 2016)

Sonokinetic have been doing 12 Days of Christmas last three-four years, it's usually 40% off of two-three big orchestral libraries, and up to 80% off their smaller ethnic ones).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 10, 2016)

mac said:


> Personally, I'm hoping for Spitfire, Sonokinetic and NI to run something. You can probably expect almost everyone to have some kind of sale ranging from 'what's the point' to 'holy crap!'. Well, everyone bar OT.



With NI, you'll probably get what you want. If the Ultimate 11 upgrades gets a nice discount I'm scooping it. Reaktor 6 is really interesting imo.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 10, 2016)

Sales on stuff that you didn't really want or need, but you won't be able to resist the "no brainer" sale price, so you'll buy it, and then never use it.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm really hoping for a 50% off sale of the Symphony Series crossgrade. For me as a hobbyist there'd be no cheaper way to buy decent sounding libraries. Oh, and Albion One maybe (hello Spitfire!).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 10, 2016)

Tone Deaf said:


> Sales on stuff that you didn't really want or need, but you won't be able to resist the "no brainer" sale price, so you'll buy it, and then never use it.



Or perhaps that's simply your situation.


----------



## mac (Oct 10, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> I'm really hoping for a 50% off sale of the Symphony Series crossgrade. For me as a hobbyist there'd be no cheaper way to buy decent sounding libraries. Oh, and Albion One maybe (hello Spitfire!).



They are brilliant libs, but it seems I've been getting more and more stuck notes with brass and strings lately, and it's beyond annoying. So much so that I have been looking at CSS and OT Brass the last couple of weeks.


----------



## mac (Oct 10, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> With NI, you'll probably get what you want. If the Ultimate 11 upgrades gets a nice discount I'm scooping it. Reaktor 6 is really interesting imo.



I hope so. I also wouldn't mind picking up a jam unit, but I don't imagine they'll be going on offer any time soon.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Oct 10, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> With NI, you'll probably get what you want. If the Ultimate 11 upgrades gets a nice discount I'm scooping it. Reaktor 6 is really interesting imo.


Same. Reaktor 6 is the only thing I REALLY want from 11 (got K10U this summer), but the other stuff is interesting enough that I'll consider getting the K11U upgrade if it comes down enough in price.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 10, 2016)

Øyvind Moe said:


> Same. Reaktor 6 is the only thing I REALLY want from 11 (got K10U this summer), but the other stuff is interesting enough that I'll consider getting the K11U upgrade if it comes down enough in price.



I like the smoothness of Emotive Strings, and there are other goodies. I'm not happy about the lack of updates on key NI stuff, though. I'd love to see some imaginative updates on Massive, for instance (a synth that never completely gets old for me).


----------



## nbd (Oct 10, 2016)

mac said:


> They are brilliant libs, but it seems I've been getting more and more stuck notes with brass and strings lately, and it's beyond annoying.



Same here with violas.


----------



## gtrwll (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm in the market for a great solo voice library (to complement EW stuff), so here's hoping there will be great deals on those. I should probably do my research before the deals kick in...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 10, 2016)

gtrwll said:


> I'm in the market for a great solo voice library (to complement EW stuff), so here's hoping there will be great deals on those. I should probably do my research before the deals kick in...



Have you ever checked out the alto solo on East West Symphonic Choirs? Haunting and enchanting.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Oct 10, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I like the smoothness of Emotive Strings, and there are other goodies. I'm not happy about the lack of updates on key NI stuff, though. I'd love to see some imaginative updates on Massive, for instance (a synth that never completely gets old for me).


I actually quite like the fact that they don't release major updates all that often. Makes them feel more like long term investments (said the chump who's already looking into upgrading his two months old K10U ...  ).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 10, 2016)

Øyvind Moe said:


> I actually quite like the fact that they don't release major updates all that often. Makes them feel more like long term investments (said the chump who's already looking into upgrading his two months old K10U ...  ).



I've had my KU10 since it came out. See, my weird thing is, I bought Reaktor 6 early on (99 US), but realized my folly when the KU11 announcement came out. It was with great begrudging that I sold Reaktor, but it will be a nice Holiday item (and a far better deal than bought separately).

Blocks is pretty darn cool imo.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Oct 10, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Blocks is pretty darn cool imo.


Yeah, I'm pretty excited by Blocks. I already have a ton of stuff to learn though, since picking up K10U, Max and Hollywood Orchestra this summer, so it's not like I really need another distraction.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 10, 2016)

Øyvind Moe said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty excited by Blocks. I already have a ton of stuff to learn though, since picking up K10U, Max and Hollywood Orchestra this summer, so it's not like I really need another distraction.



Blocks is the kind of thing where, the more you put in, the more you get paid back. X10.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Oct 10, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Blocks is the kind of thing where, the more you put in, the more you get paid back. X10.


That's my impression as well. I have a hardware modular on order that should be shipping very soon though (unless the Norwegian dealer messed it up - and I have my fears ...), so I'm already heading down about half a dozen rabbit holes in the near future. But knowing me, I hardly think that's going to stop me if the price is right.


----------



## gtrwll (Oct 10, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Have you ever checked out the alto solo on East West Symphonic Choirs? Haunting and enchanting.



Yes, and I use it in pretty much in every other track I compose :D Could use a bit of variety.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm limiting myself this year. I went overboard last year (and over my set budget) so this year I'm making a list of "must haves" followed by a "Maybe" list and a "Watch and see what the company does" list. I swear I've not listened to half the sounds I got last year yet. hehe


----------



## 5Lives (Oct 10, 2016)

Given the astronomical price of the Berlin stuff, I'm hoping for a good sale by Spitfire - might pick up their Symphonic Brass. Wonder how it compares to the NI Symphony Series Brass.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 10, 2016)

perhaps kind of off-topic but...general black friday, how's the hardware sales on like amazon,newegg and other sites? 
Need to pick up 1-2 SSD's and an enclosure for sample storing


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 10, 2016)

mac said:


> They are brilliant libs, but it seems I've been getting more and more stuck notes with brass and strings lately, and it's beyond annoying. So much so that I have been looking at CSS and OT Brass the last couple of weeks.



Just an FYI, since you are looking at CSS: I've actually started having problems with notes in CSS hanging on after I stop playback since the update to same. Haven't had any problem with it during playback, so I haven't been worrying too much about it, but it is a bit annoying.


----------



## Inceptic (Oct 10, 2016)

I really wish Orchestral Tools would participate in Black Friday.


----------



## mac (Oct 10, 2016)

nbd said:


> Same here with violas.



You'd think that if any kontakt library worked perfectly, it'd be the SS range.


----------



## URL (Oct 10, 2016)

...and Apple could participate with old outdated Haswell 6-core for half the price...Thats a Black friday


----------



## Quasar (Oct 10, 2016)

mac said:


> Personally, I'm hoping for Spitfire, Sonokinetic and NI to run something. You can probably expect almost everyone to have some kind of sale ranging from 'what's the point' to 'holy crap!'. Well, everyone bar OT.



I am hoping for Spitfire too, but not counting on it. Traditionally they don't run sales, then last Xmas they did, and I have a hunch that they don't want to be predictable in this way... But this is pure speculation, and I hope I'm wrong.

I have high hopes for Evolution Series, Strezov Sampling, Soundiron and Impact Soundworks as well... And I would like to see a sale that further discounts the crossgrade price of CSS for CS2 owners, but am not counting on that either.


----------



## rottoy (Oct 10, 2016)

Inceptic said:


> I really wish Orchestral Tools would participate in Black Friday.


This, a 1000 times.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm hoping for Kontakt 5 to be discounted - I think last year it was about 50% off and I thought, not right now (having built up a library of mainly Play instruments), it'll come around again. Haven't seen it discounted since. 

The number of great sounding libs I've come across which are Kontakt Full only constantly reminds me of my mistake!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 10, 2016)

rottoy said:


> This, a 1000 times.


My first thought was: yeah! Right on. 

Then I took stock and realised that if they did I'd probably be spending even more (approaching "you've got a problem" territory).


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 10, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> perhaps kind of off-topic but...general black friday, how's the hardware sales on like amazon,newegg and other sites?
> Need to pick up 1-2 SSD's and an enclosure for sample storing



This is exactly what I'm thinking. What's the point in buying all this stuff if I can't a) store it somewhere, b) store it on SSDs and then c) learn what I already have. Of course, I'm talking half nonsense because when Black Friday hits I will want everything.

Does Spectrasonics or Audio Ease ever participate in Black Friday Sales? Or Doepfer now I think about it?


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 10, 2016)

If last year is any indication....


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 10, 2016)

You can expect me to be filing bankruptcy after I max out all my credit cards!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Oct 10, 2016)

I wonder if Impact Soundworks will do a sale, or (gasp) Orchestral Tools? To my knowledge, OT doesn't reallly do "sales"

ANother good one for me personally would be Chris Hein's wonderful stuff, seeing as I've been eyeing it forever but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## dhlkid (Oct 10, 2016)

I hope Spitfire do the wish list sales,


ryanstrong said:


> If last year is any indication....




Please do the sales again this year.....


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 10, 2016)

Spitfire Everything bundle? Any takers?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 10, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Spitfire Everything bundle? Any takers?


Man, are you trying to break me?


----------



## Reactor.UK (Oct 10, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Man, are you trying to break me?


Might as well throw in the VIENNA SUPER PACKAGE and VIENNA SOFTWARE PACKAGE as well.


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 10, 2016)

I think I could be lured into Cinematic Studio Strings.

I already have most other string libraries, but eh...


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah OT needs to join the Black Friday sales party so we can start feeling the holiday joy!

Or at least they could start something that SF used to do; buying a product gets you a reduction towards your next buy. Think we'd all come out winners with that (us and OT)!


----------



## mac (Oct 11, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> buying a product gets you a reduction towards your next buy.



This.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Oct 11, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> I think I could be lured into Cinematic Studio Strings.
> 
> I already have most other string libraries, but eh...


I don't think they'll shell out a product that new for less money. :( Although it would be very, very tempting for me.


----------



## mac (Oct 11, 2016)

CSS and Output sales would also be tempting. 

I feel like we've started the black friday hype-train far too early. I'll be a gibbering wreck by the end of November.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 11, 2016)

I think it's easier to list those that don't have BF sales...
Spectrasonics, Orch Tools, Sample modeling, Audiobro...

With SSD's you may want 2 (or more) 1TB instead of one ssd for all libraries, streaming a large session will work smoother if you try to split out where you save your most used libraries. (strings/woods off one, brass/perc off another, etc).


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 11, 2016)

I hope sample developers know I am buying gifts for my family and friends (& pets ) during the holidays, not sample libraries.


Last year Amazon and B&H had a Samsung 960 for $200.



passsacaglia said:


> perhaps kind of off-topic but...general black friday, how's the hardware sales on like amazon,newegg and other sites?
> Need to pick up 1-2 SSD's and an enclosure for sample storing




U-he does not have sales unfortunately.



Parsifal666 said:


> Spitfire might just have a great happiness-inducing sale of sales, so I would highly recommend getting notifications from that developer. They should know they'll clean up this year. And if you see Evolution Taiko, the uhe Zebra/Dark Zebra, or the East West Stormdrums on sale, scoop them all up unhesitatingly.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 11, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I hope sample developers know I am buying gifts for my family and friends (& pets ) during the holidays, not sample libraries.



This is always my biggest challenge. This year (barring any surprises) I have cash stashed away for family and studio, but I'll still start with the family.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 11, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> U-he does not have sales unfortunately.



I know...but u-he in general is one of the few developers where I see the overall, retail price being more than worthy for what you get back. Most especially Zebra/Hz. I think it's still a bit under 250 US, but it's worth that many times over to me. But then, I spent months completely obsessed with studying that synth, so that naturally ups the personal value.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 11, 2016)

Don't hold your breath on CSS. Too early for that I would bet.

I'm just going for Session Horns Pro if possible with NI because I am doing some faux jazz numbers that probably won't make any money. But could fun anyway.

So for me it's Session Horns Pro and maybe another Porsche.


----------



## J-M (Oct 11, 2016)

I really hope that Best Service libraries are on sale...C'mon, I need that Era II!


----------



## novaburst (Oct 11, 2016)

Inceptic said:


> I really wish Orchestral Tools would participate in Black Friday.


75℅ off for 7 months, maybe wishbe, could be, dream be, hope be ..................not a chance be..............let it be let it be. I know that song.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 11, 2016)

I wonder if we may see some sample developers follow the rent to own model in the future ? Might be harder to implement for sample libraries than a instrument license ?

https://splice.com/blog/introducing-serum-plugin-rent-to-own/


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 11, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I wonder if we may see some sample developers follow the rent to own model in the future ? Might be harder to implement for sample libraries than a instrument license ?
> 
> https://splice.com/blog/introducing-serum-plugin-rent-to-own/



I'm three months into this program, and hope that both this and Composer Cloud are going to become a new model for the industry.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 11, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Don't hold your breath on CSS. Too early for that I would bet.



I'm just hoping for CSB and/or CSW with the same sort of intro discount that was available for CSS, regardless of holiday discounts. If and when those arrive, and if the libraries live up to the bar set by CSS, it will be a no-brainer.


----------



## Ryan99 (Oct 11, 2016)

Black Friday before time from Native Instruments: 6 libraries from Sample Logic for 499$! Morphestra 2 alone is usually at that price! Since I already own 2 of those libraries, I contacted Sample Logic and got a rebate to buy the remaining products from them at a lower price!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 11, 2016)

...


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 11, 2016)

I have asked and CSS owners will get a discount on Cinematic Solo Strings. 



WindcryMusic said:


> I'm just hoping for CSB and/or CSW with the same sort of intro discount that was available for CSS, regardless of holiday discounts. If and when those arrive, and if the libraries live up to the bar set by CSS, it will be a no-brainer.


----------



## Ryan99 (Oct 11, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I considered this after your post but, looking closer I'm not sure what's there that I need right now. I currently only have Bohemian from that bundle. No doubt the price is very good, that's just not enough for me though. Are any of the other libraries worth considering and why? I'm open to being convinced.



You might want to look at the reviews and video reviews from those libraries to make up your mind. These are all very high quality products, it just depends of your needs. If I would pick just one from the bundle, that would probably be Morphestra 2 with so much variety and so much modifications possible. But at the bundle price with your discount, you should go with all the bundle if you can afford it.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Oct 11, 2016)

Does Impact Soundworks do site-wide sales, or just individual libraries? Googling shows that they had 1 or 2 of thier libraries at steep discounts for black friday, can't find much more then that.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 12, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I have asked and CSS owners will get a discount on Cinematic Solo Strings.



That's pretty good news, too, thanks! But I remain more excited about the potential of Cinematic Studio Brass and Cinematic Studio Woodwinds being terrific complements to Cinematic Studio Strings, which has quickly become a centerpiece of my compositional efforts.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 12, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I hope sample developers know I am buying gifts for my family and friends (& pets ) during the holidays, not sample libraries.
> 
> 
> Last year Amazon and B&H had a Samsung 960 for $200.
> .


That's just great!! Will have my eyes on the MX300 you recommended in another thread, seems like a good one too besides the BP5e I'm hungry for!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 12, 2016)

I have CSS just from a few days ago and talking with Alex via email, I can't think that he would reduce the price for sometime to come TBH. Could be wrong on that but why should he so soon?

Haven't had any chance to play with it yet apart from the usual keyboard 'tongue sticking out the side of yer mouth' trial after download.

I would say, if you want it, if you want that sound, just get it. Check out Monsieur Asher's write up on this string library ASAP.

Certainly the woodwinds and brass, if they stack up to the same sound quality of CSS and cinematic orchestral writing is your thing, then it's almost certainly a must.


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 12, 2016)

*"Black Friday what to expect?"*

I'll blow through a thousand bucks buying more sh*t that I don't have the time or talent for...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 13, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> *"Black Friday what to expect?"*
> 
> I'll blow through a thousand bucks buying more sh*t that I don't have the time or talent for...



All respect, but why?


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 13, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> All respect, but why?


You like the sounds, it's half price.
And maybe, just maybe, the sounds will help despite the lack of talent.

At the end of the day it's not worse than the guys who spend all their money on mods for their car, or perhaps their 4th or 5th car, that they don't drive either.


----------



## J-M (Oct 13, 2016)

R. Soul said:


> You like the sounds, it's half price.
> And maybe, just maybe, the sounds will help despite the lack of talent.
> 
> At the end of the day it's not worse than the guys who spend all their money on mods for their car, or perhaps their 4th or 5th car, that they don't drive either.



Exactly. Besides...in the end one can spend their money however they wish. :D


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 13, 2016)

R. Soul said:


> You like the sounds, it's half price.
> And maybe, just maybe, the sounds will help despite the lack of talent.
> 
> At the end of the day it's not worse than the guys who spend all their money on mods for their car, or perhaps their 4th or 5th car, that they don't drive either.



Cool answer, thank you! Nothin' wrong with that in the least, of course (echoes of Seinfeld lol)


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 13, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> *"Black Friday what to expect?"*
> 
> I'll blow through a thousand bucks buying more sh*t that I don't have the time or talent for...


ROTFL LAL


----------



## Syneast (Oct 13, 2016)

R. Soul said:


> And maybe, just maybe, the sounds will help despite the lack of talent.


That's what I keep telling myself. It never ends, does it?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 13, 2016)

Syneast said:


> That's what I keep telling myself. It never ends, does it?



Every year when it's Black Friday, I always say to myself, okay next year I'll sell my tracks so much in the music libraries, so it's okay to buy lot of sample libraries. And they help me to make great music. But here I am spending my time to other things than making music . When someone asks, what's my hobby, I guess my hobby isn't making music, but buying sample libraries. Still I'm waiting eagerly for Black Friday like a child for Christmas presents.


----------



## Syneast (Oct 13, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> When someone asks, what's my hobby, I guess my hobby isn't making music, but buying sample libraries.


+2500 points for honesty.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 13, 2016)

Syneast said:


> +2500 points for honesty.



-$2500 (easily) to the developers. What a terrific way to end up with zero!


----------



## ruben_vale (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi guys,
I know it's not a sample, but still, I was wondering if you think there is a chance Komplete Kontrol will go on sale for black Friday.
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## mac (Oct 20, 2016)

ruben_vale said:


> Hi guys,
> I know it's not a sample, but still, I was wondering if you think there is a chance Komplete Kontrol will go on sale for black Friday.
> Thanks for the feedback



Do you mean the hardware? I'd very much doubt it, although there's the chance NI would throw in something extra with one (money off voucher, soundpacks etc). NI aren't big on discounting hardware.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 20, 2016)

*"Black Friday what to expect?"*

I expect ravenous US consumers to run amok over ever bigger flatscreen TVs in Walmart.

In other news, I expect to be very frustrated I can't buy anything, since I just blew the last of my self-imposed sample library allowance of the year on Berlin Brass.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Oct 20, 2016)

Well, check http://blackfridaydeathcount.com/
This might get updated.
Be safe!


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 20, 2016)

mac said:


> Do you mean the hardware? I'd very much doubt it, although there's the chance NI would throw in something extra with one (money off voucher, soundpacks etc). NI aren't big on discounting hardware.


They had $100 on the whole range apart from S88 last November.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 20, 2016)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> *"Black Friday what to expect?"*
> 
> I expect ravenous US consumers to run amok over ever bigger flatscreen TVs in Walmart.
> 
> In other news, I expect to be very frustrated I can't buy anything, since I just blew the last of my self-imposed sample library allowance of the year on Berlin Brass.



I feel your pain, my friend. But I'm so glad I learned after that 



Karsten Vogt said:


> Well, check http://blackfridaydeathcount.com/
> This might get updated.
> Be safe!



This is horrible and disgusting and brings my estimation of mankind lower in general. I hope at least some of it is exaggerated.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Oct 20, 2016)

Actually the website is just a mirror of our society. The ugly things that happen at Black Friday sales are indeed horrible and disgusting. I see this website as a warning: watch our for yourself and others.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 20, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> Actually the website is just a mirror of our society. The ugly things that happen at Black Friday sales are indeed horrible and disgusting. I see this website as a warning: watch our for yourself and others.



I was sick to my stomach after seeing that. Why would anyone go to those lengths for what ultimately amounts to so much less than a person's well being. It's revolting imo.


----------



## mouse (Oct 20, 2016)

Seems like loads of companies are doing "black friday" deals throughout the year. Not sure how much more discounted we'll see things?


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 20, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> Well, check http://blackfridaydeathcount.com/
> This might get updated.
> Be safe!


At this point, I don't even see why stores are legally permitted to offer Black Friday sales. Black Friday should strictly be an online event. Unfortunately, I don't think this will ever be so. More people will either be injured or face death. Good hell people.


----------



## Fer (Oct 20, 2016)

Do you know/remember if Native Instruments has been making black friday sales in the past years?


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 20, 2016)

They usually do.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Oct 20, 2016)

Alle sales by NI


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 20, 2016)

Does Omnisphere ever go on sale?


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 20, 2016)

No. I could be wrong, but I don't think so.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 20, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> At this point, I don't even see why stores are legally permitted to offer Black Friday sales. Black Friday should strictly be an online event. Unfortunately, I don't think this will ever be so. More people will either be injured or face death. Good hell people.



But then there would be no cyber Monday


----------



## Shubus (Oct 20, 2016)

Inceptic said:


> I really wish Orchestral Tools would participate in Black Friday.


Don't we all!


----------



## URL (Oct 20, 2016)

I heard some rumors that Black Friday is cancelled...but there is a white Monday... for wallets.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 20, 2016)

I need more SSDs. I want to get a PCIe adapter to plug into my last spare PCIe slot in my Mac Pro 5,1. I was thinking about one of those PCIe adapters that can take 2 x M.2 SSDs. Any recommendations on M.2 SSDs (1 TB each) and if so, where is the best place to buy them with the biggest Black Friday sale? If I don't upgrade to more SSDs asap, I won't be able to buy anymore libraries and the thought of this is making me need medication.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 20, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> No. I could be wrong, but I don't think so.


I like that you answered, but I don't like the answer.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 20, 2016)

I really hope that some of the things I actually want to get go on sale so I don't end up spending all of my Black Friday money on things I don't want which is what normally happens  Waves tends to be one of the biggest culprits


----------



## Prockamanisc (Oct 20, 2016)

Does Samplemodeling traditionally go on sale for Black Friday?


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 20, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> I like that you answered, but I don't like the answer.


Me either.


----------



## banes (Oct 21, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> Does Samplemodeling traditionally go on sale for Black Friday?



AFAIK, they never offer discounts


----------



## coprhead6 (Oct 21, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I need more SSDs. I want to get a PCIe adapter to plug into my last spare PCIe slot in my Mac Pro 5,1. I was thinking about one of those PCIe adapters that can take 2 x M.2 SSDs. Any recommendations on M.2 SSDs (1 TB each) and if so, where is the best place to buy them with the biggest Black Friday sale? If I don't upgrade to more SSDs asap, I won't be able to buy anymore libraries and the thought of this is making me need medication.



I have this in my laptop. The new NVMe technology is incredible.

http://www.samsung.com/us/computing...-1tb-mz-v6p1t0bw/?cid=pla-ecom-mul-27,000,002


----------



## tigersun (Oct 21, 2016)

The Samsung 960 EVO m.2 drives with NVMe are releasing soon if you want to save a bit of money versus the Pro. 

I'm pretty sure it's $129 for 256GB, $249 for 500GB, and $469 for 1TB.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 21, 2016)

Kontakt 5 usually gets a half price sale around BF or Christmas, look for it.

Jono, there are 1TB m2 SSD's on amazon for less- crucial mx300 for $249 and 850 EVO for $329, but you may need to check the american site. Cheaper than doctor's visits.


----------



## J-M (Oct 21, 2016)

Was Komplete on sale last year? Doubt will see any discounts with the 11 since it's fairly new..I could be wrong. Actually, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Oct 21, 2016)

https://goo.gl/KL2Mvk

All NI sales. Last year was Summer of Sound with 50% off of Komplete Updates and Upgrades.


----------



## J-M (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Ryan99 (Oct 21, 2016)

MrLinssi said:


> Was Komplete on sale last year? Doubt will see any discounts with the 11 since it's fairly new..I could be wrong. Actually, I hope I'm wrong.



Komplete is never on sale so soon after release. Not before 2017 at the earliest.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 21, 2016)

What's the likelihood that VEPro goes on sale this holiday?


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 11, 2016)

They should start rolling in soon...


----------



## JanR (Nov 11, 2016)

Does anyone know if 2Caudio, Eventide and Audioimperia do sales on black friday or around christmas? Im dying to empty my wallet on some products I want, but I want to know if I have to live in torment a little longer to wait for the sales


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 11, 2016)

JanR said:


> Does anyone know if 2Caudio, Eventide and Audioimperia do sales on black friday or around christmas? Im dying to empty my wallet on some products I want, but I want to know if I have to live in torment a little longer to wait for the sales


Have not seen an Eventide black friday sale before, but there's always a first time (like Spitfire last year). Audio Imperia is most likely to do something, since they like running sales. I would wait until Thanksgiving. Many sales last year weren't posted until that week. Here's what's out there now...
http://rekkerd.org/deals-deals-deals/


----------



## JanR (Nov 12, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Have not seen an Eventide black friday sale before, but there's always a first time (like Spitfire last year). Audio Imperia is most likely to do something, since they like running sales. I would wait until Thanksgiving. Many sales last year weren't posted until that week. Here's what's out there now...
> http://rekkerd.org/deals-deals-deals/


Thanks a lot cap! 
Anyone knows about a 2caudio sale? Got my eyes on their B2 reverb


----------



## Nils Neumann (Nov 12, 2016)

any chance that CSS go on sale? I need this library!^^


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 12, 2016)

I would freek if Strezov did another big sale, I'm really interested in Wotan.

I bought Luminoso from Zero G this morning, looking forward to it!


----------



## Quasar (Nov 12, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I would freek if Strezov did another big sale, I'm really interested in Wotan.
> 
> I bought Luminoso from Zero G this morning, looking forward to it!



I would freak if they had a significant sale too. If their Saint-Saëns inspired strings go blowout, I'm in.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 12, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I would freak if they had a significant sale too. If their Saint-Saëns inspired strings go blowout, I'm in.



Whoa, Saint-Saëns..._this_ is interesting! Thanks for that!


----------



## Quasar (Nov 12, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Whoa, Saint-Saëns..._this_ is interesting! Thanks for that!


Sorry to give you a false sense of something new. I just meant their Macabre Solo Strings, which have been around for a while. They're supposedly inspired by Saint-Saëns Danse Macabre, and I couldn't remember what Strezov called them when I posted that.

But I _really _like the sounds of those strings, and even though they're essentially a one-trick pony, I do want to get them if they ever go on sale.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 12, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Sorry to give you a false sense of something new. I just meant their Macabre Solo Strings, which have been around for a while. They're supposedly inspired by Saint-Saëns Danse Macabre, and I couldn't remember what Strezov called them when I posted that.
> 
> But I _really _like the sounds of those strings, and even though they're essentially a one-trick pony, I do want to get them if they ever go on sale.



No no, thank you again! I love that kind of stuff


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 12, 2016)

UAD should be having there yearly Black Friday and Holidays sales.


----------



## Arviwan (Nov 12, 2016)

I've just read the WHOLE thread ... some good infos, thanks ! 
Like many of you, i'd love to see O.T do something for Black Friday... should we make a petition ? 
For those of you in Europe looking for SSD or HD, this is an interesting site :
https://www.nierle.com
That's all folks !


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 12, 2016)

Arviwan said:


> I've just read the WHOLE thread ... some good infos, thanks !
> Like many of you, i'd love to see O.T do something for Black Friday... should we make a petition ?
> For those of you in Europe looking for SSD or HD, this is an interesting site :
> https://www.nierle.com
> That's all folks !



I'd freak out if that happened.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 12, 2016)

JanR said:


> Does anyone know if 2Caudio, Eventide and Audioimperia do sales on black friday or around christmas? Im dying to empty my wallet on some products I want, but I want to know if I have to live in torment a little longer to wait for the sales


2C did a 30% off winter holiday sale last year.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 13, 2016)

I got Aether during a holiday sale years past. You can always check with them on there plans. Most developers are more than willing to share what they have planned.



jtnyc said:


> 2C did a 30% off winter holiday sale last year.


----------



## JanR (Nov 13, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> 2C did a 30% off winter holiday sale last year.


Awesome I really hope they'll do something like that again this year ))


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 15, 2016)

Balefire said:


> Still hoping for a Kontakt 5 sale. So many small libraries I want (Spitfire LABS among others), but can't use currently.
> 
> Other than that I'd be greatful for a deal on ERA 2 Medieval Legends. 50% off would be the sweet spot, nudge nudge, wink wink



At some point over the holidays they usually offer Kontakt 5 at half price (especially now that they are preparing K6 for release), but personally if I had it to do over again I would probably pick up Komplete 11 when it goes on sale (usually sale price is $399) since it includes K5 and so much more. Although I didn't think I would end up with many NI products besides Kontakt, a number of their products have won me over after so many years (Razor in Rector 6, Action Strings, Studio Drummer, Cuba, West Africa, maverick piano, vintage organs, etc.)


----------



## Syneast (Nov 15, 2016)

Does anyone know if the upgrade from old Kontakt to Kontakt 5 ever goes on sale on Black Friday? I was going to grab it during the last summer sale but unfortunately it wasn't included.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 15, 2016)

Would be nice to see/hear AudioBro open their heartstrings and provide some additional discounts. Still love the sound and divisi programming.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 15, 2016)

I went to there site to check on a LADD update yesterday and there stuff looks to be on sale right now btw.



LamaRose said:


> Would be nice to see/hear AudioBro open their heartstrings and provide some additional discounts. Still love the sound and divisi programming.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 15, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I went to there site to check on a LADD update yesterday and there stuff looks to be on sale right now btw.


Every day of the year its on sale as it is now ..... black year sale??


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 16, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I would freek if Strezov did another big sale, I'm really interested in Wotan.


This^^^^^

But there are a few I have my eye on. Not at all sure that they will go on sale though. No previous form in that regard.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh yes, D16 Lush-101 at JRRshop for $49.99 (MSRP $169). Things are getting started.


----------



## URL (Nov 20, 2016)

I would like to see Gravity on The Black Friday list.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 21, 2016)

Balefire said:


> Still hoping for a Kontakt 5 sale. So many small libraries I want (Spitfire LABS among others), but can't use currently.
> 
> Other than that I'd be greatful for a deal on ERA 2 Medieval Legends. 50% off would be the sweet spot, nudge nudge, wink wink


The JRR shop newsletter mentions up to 30% from Best service so that's probably the most you'll get on Era 2.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 21, 2016)

Embertone Crystal Flute for $10, in the 1st of an 8 day holiday special. I watched a short overview video here:



and purchased immediately. Very nice tone for $10.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 21, 2016)

R. Soul said:


> The JRR shop newsletter mentions up to 30% from Best service so that's probably the most you'll get on Era 2.


This Holiday season, yes, maybe. They usually do BOGOF sale in January, but that doesn't matter much if you only need ERA , you will still have to pay full single product price.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Nov 21, 2016)

Would love to know the best deals on SSD in the Uk this Black Friday. Samsung stuff 1TB still looking pricey.


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 21, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I went to there site to check on a LADD update yesterday and there stuff looks to be on sale right now btw.



Is there a Ladd update? If so, what changed?


----------



## Vovique (Nov 21, 2016)

It's only Monday, but already enough tempting deals to spend all my money. I'll keep holding on till Friday. Toontrack Superior for 100 bucks? Is this even legal?!


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 21, 2016)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Would love to know the best deals on SSD in the Uk this Black Friday. Samsung stuff 1TB still looking pricey.


For all things non-VST related I always have a look at http://www.hotukdeals.com for the best deals.


----------



## Guffy (Nov 21, 2016)

Does steinberg usually do black friday sales on upgrades?


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 21, 2016)

Fugdup said:


> Does steinberg usually do black friday sales on upgrades?



Not just before releasing Cubase 9 in December.


----------



## pixel (Nov 21, 2016)

Does Bigfish Audio do BF sales? I wanna get Shevannai but I don't see sale here or on Bestservice


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 21, 2016)

Vovique said:


> It's only Monday, but already enough tempting deals to spend all my money. I'll keep holding on till Friday. Toontrack Superior for 100 bucks? Is this even legal?!



I know right! I already have it and I'm tempted to buy it again!


----------



## Vovique (Nov 21, 2016)

pixel said:


> Does Bigfish Audio do BF sales? I wanna get Shevannai but I don't see sale here or on Bestservice


Best Service 30% off and 2 for 1 deals will start on Wednesday, according to JRR shop newsletter.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Nov 21, 2016)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/The-Black-Weekend/?utm_source=Spitfire+MASTER+List&utm_campaign=7f73aa55fc-sss_follow_up_21_11_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_df4ead2b5d-7f73aa55fc-309530505


?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 21, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Best Service 30% off and 2 for 1 deals will start on Wednesday, according to JRR shop newsletter.


Oh man, I hope Emotional Cello has finally reached the point that it'll be included in sales.


----------



## toddkedwards (Nov 22, 2016)

JanR said:


> Does anyone know if 2Caudio, Eventide and Audioimperia do sales on black friday or around christmas? Im dying to empty my wallet on some products I want, but I want to know if I have to live in torment a little longer to wait for the sales



All Eventide Plug-ins are on sale, up to 80% off. https://www.eventideaudio.com/specials/holiday-sale 

Sale is good until Nov. 30th 2016.


----------



## JanR (Nov 22, 2016)

toddkedwards said:


> All Eventide Plug-ins are on sale, up to 80% off. https://www.eventideaudio.com/specials/holiday-sale
> 
> Sale is good until Nov. 30th 2016.



Thanks a lot! I just got the Blackole reverb for $ 39,45 at everyplugin.com
That saved me $ 160 that I can now spend on other things on my list! I love BLackfriday discounts ))


----------



## toddkedwards (Nov 22, 2016)

JanR said:


> Thanks a lot! I just got the Blackole reverb for $ 39,45 at everyplugin.com
> That saved me $ 160 that I can now spend on other things on my list! I love BLackfriday discounts ))


Your welcome! I'm thinking about picking up the Blackhole reverb as well, it's such a great deal!


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Nov 22, 2016)

Anybody have an idea of the best deals on SSD drives for the USA?


----------



## tigersun (Nov 22, 2016)

Newegg seems to be the best I've seen so far. Although B&H did have one of Crucial MX300 for slightly less. 

I was holding out for the Samsung 960 Evo, but Newegg has the Intel 600p 1TB NVMe M.2 for $290 and versus $480 MSRP for the 1TB 960 Evo when it's released and I don't think I can pass that up.


----------



## J-M (Nov 22, 2016)

tigersun said:


> Newegg seems to be the best I've seen so far. Although B&H did have one of Crucial MX300 for slightly less.
> 
> I was holding out for the Samsung 960 Evo, but Newegg has the Intel 600p 1TB NVMe M.2 for $290 and versus $480 MSRP for the 1TB 960 Evo when it's released and I don't think I can pass that up.



This question isn't necessarily the best considering the subject of this thread but would you recommend buying several SSDs (500GB for example) or a few larger ones?


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 22, 2016)

MrLinssi said:


> This question isn't necessarily the best considering the subject of this thread but would you recommend buying several SSDs (500GB for example) or a few larger ones?



i would always prefer a few smaller ones. only advantages and you also save some money probably as the biggest ones are quite expensive.


----------



## J-M (Nov 22, 2016)

Heroix said:


> i would always prefer a few smaller ones. only advantages and you also save some money probably as the biggest ones are quite expensive.



That's what I thought, thanks for answering. Need to upgrade my psu first, though...


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 22, 2016)

JanR said:


> Thanks a lot! I just got the Blackole reverb for $ 39,45 at everyplugin.com
> That saved me $ 160 that I can now spend on other things on my list! I love BLackfriday discounts ))


Nice tip. I have a couple of factor pedals and that is an interesting way of curing some GAS for the Space....


----------



## tigersun (Nov 22, 2016)

My knowledge from SSDs really comes from gaming, not sure how much applies directly to sample libraries. The "best" to get have been the Samsungs and the Crucial BX100 used to be thrown around a lot. I'm not sure of the current standing for Crucial but the MX300 series seems to be well priced.

If you have an M.2 slot on your mobo or a pcie card with M.2, the Intel 600p and Samsung 960 with NVMe are the fastest ones available since they're the most reasonably priced drives not on a SATA interface. The Samsung 960 Evo has read speeds of like 3.2GB/s and the Pro is 3.5 GB/s. Both of which are ridiculous, and I'm sure I'll be happy with the 1.7GB/s the Intel 600p puts out for saving about $200. For comparison read speeds on the 850 Evos are something in the range of 500-600 MB/s.

I don't think spreading out your files is as big a deal anymore with SSDs, especially if you have a really fast one. It used to be more of a problem on platter drives, and more so on smaller capacity 3.5" inch discs, since the seek time is longer (longer distances for the arm to travel). Benchmark performance tends to be better on larger drives. Sort of depends on your setup; on my previous mobo I ran out of SATA3 connections so I made sure my new mobo had enough for what I needed. I'm also pretty excited to take advantage of my new M.2 slots.

All that said, I haven't been at all unsatisfied will load times of my Albions off a 3TB 7200RPM disc drive.

Edit: The main reason I would see to split your storage across multiple SSDs is really just to spread out to cost.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 22, 2016)

MrLinssi said:


> That's what I thought, thanks for answering. Need to upgrade my psu first, though...



you need to update you psu for ssds? they really dont need much power (2-3W) compared to hdds (15-20w).

edit: in case you need to upgrade because of power connectors you could get away with buying some Y adapters and you dont need a new psu.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 22, 2016)

tigersun said:


> Newegg seems to be the best I've seen so far. Although B&H did have one of Crucial MX300 for slightly less.
> 
> I was holding out for the Samsung 960 Evo, but Newegg has the Intel 600p 1TB NVMe M.2 for $290 and versus $480 MSRP for the 1TB 960 Evo when it's released and I don't think I can pass that up.



Anandtech has a review out today of the 600p. It would seem that the 600p and 960 EVO aren't even in the same performance ballpark, so make sure the 600p is enough for your needs/wants.

From the review:

The Intel SSD 600p is intended to be the most mainstream PCIe SSD yet without the hefty price premium that previous PCIe SSDs have carried relative to SATA SSDs. Its performance needs to be evaluated in the context of its price and intended market, both of which are quite different from that of products like the Samsung 960 Pro and 960 EVO. The more appropriate standard to compare against is the Samsung 850 EVO.

Even with our expectations thus lowered, the Intel SSD 600p fails to measure up. But this isn't a simple case of a budget drive that turns out to be far slower than its specifications would imply. The SSD 600p does offer peak performance that is as high as promised. The trouble is that it only provides that performance in a narrow range of circumstances, and most of our usual benchmarks go far beyond that and show the 600p at its worst.​


----------



## tigersun (Nov 22, 2016)

Symfoniq said:


> Anandtech has a review out today of the 600p. It would seem that the 600p and 960 EVO aren't even in the same performance ballpark, so make sure the 600p is enough for your needs/wants.



Well, crap. I wasn't even looking at the Intel until I saw it on Newegg last night and hadn't even looked into it yet. That review does not make it look very good at all. The specs given and sale price of $290 sounded really good.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 22, 2016)

tigersun said:


> Well, crap. I wasn't even looking at the Intel until I saw it on Newegg last night and hadn't even looked into it yet. That review does not make it look very good at all. The specs given and sale price of $290 sounded really good.



The pricing is indeed attractive, and I was considering the 600p, too. Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it), it looks like the Samsung price premium does buy a lot more performance.


----------



## J-M (Nov 22, 2016)

Heroix said:


> you need to update you psu for ssds? they really dont need much power (2-3W) compared to hdds (15-20w).
> 
> edit: in case you need to upgrade because of power connectors you could get away with buying some Y adapters and you dont need a new psu.



Yep, I'm running out of connectors! I already thought about y-adapters, but my gpu is old and pretty power hungry so I'm already pushing it with my 500 watt psu+it is non-modular so my case looks horrendous. Besides, I'm upgrading my PC piece by piece so with a new psu there's room for future additions...


----------



## elpedro (Nov 22, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Spitfire Everything bundle? Any takers?


LOL! I'd be dead by the time I downloaded it with my Aussie third-world ADSL (poor excuse for)internet


----------



## elpedro (Nov 22, 2016)

ruben_vale said:


> Hi guys,
> I know it's not a sample, but still, I was wondering if you think there is a chance Komplete Kontrol will go on sale for black Friday.
> Thanks for the feedback


Just saw best service having a KK sale with 100 euro's off.


----------

